# O_Poole - First Mow of the year.. First mow since my renovation!



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Killed it off back in Aug 2018 to much Bermuda infestation!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

amazing!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd recognize that Ferris quality cut anywhere


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Shindoman Thanks!
@Pawel Thanks!
@craigdt Yes sir Ferris 61" cut


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Beautiful!! And here I am watching the snow piles melt.

Is all 130,000 square feet irrigated?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Pete from GCI Turf, is that you? &#128518;

Looks great!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Man, that lawn is just outstanding. I know a lot of guys here are all about the short lawn look but nothing like a gorgeous fescue lawn like that. I'm a scag guy through and through but that exmark can sure lay some stripes. Quality deck right there!


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks great!!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@HomerGuy 60,000 sqft around the house is irrigated.. Haven't tuned the water on in months it will not stop raining here in N.C.

@MarkAguglia Lol NO! thanks man!

@Scagfreedom48z+ Thanks that's cut at 4" by a Ferris IS3100 61"

@JP900++ Thanks! Will look better as it fills in 100%


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## flyfishsteve (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow,looks good Olee !!


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Just wow. I'm glad I'm not your neighbor, I couldn't keep up with you. You're making the whole street look like chumps.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Miggity said:


> Just wow. I'm glad I'm not your neighbor, I couldn't keep up with you. You're making the whole street look like chumps.


Hes putting most sod farms to shame.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@KCBen Thanks man!
@flyfishsteve Thank you Sir! 
@Miggity lol.. I have tried to help them.. btw all my neighbors think I'm crazy 
@FuzzeWuzze Thanks!

Here's last year 3-18-18 it looked great but by Aug I could see the Bermuda taking over and Pylex was working to slow for me.. I hated to kill it off


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@O_Poole

Man this is what I long for in a lawn. An acre+ of green grass. A sod farm haha. Great job, did you keep a journal with updates over last year's renovation? What TTTF Seed did you use for the reno?

I have some pylex in the ammo belt for this year to keep the Bermuda at bay. Do you have a plan for this year if any Bermuda shows back?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@drenglish I have tons of pictures and post some on Instagram #fescuefreak I keeps notes on each app I do.. I need to load more into the journal on here only a few pictures in there now. My choice of TTF seed is The falcons blend grass seed love the dark color!

I'm well stocked up on Pylex as well..


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

my dead god.....I seriously am green with envy.....you sir, have an amazing lawn!!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome! I love fescue!


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

@O_Poole beautiful.. just beautiful! You sir are clearly a master of your craft.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks awesome. Those perfect straight lines!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Muddysneakers77 Thanks 
@Butter Thanks man I also love tall fescue! 
@erickdaniels Thanks 
@g-man Thank you sir!


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@O_Poole or anyone have a site/link for The Falcons Blend to buy online?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

How would this falcon blend compare to the sss blend(regenerate, millennium, amity, raptor III) in regards to color?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> How would this falcon blend compare to the sss blend(regenerate, millennium, amity, raptor III) in regards to color?


Loaded question. The Falcon blend almost certainly has less genetic diversity.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Pemt13 Call Green Resource 1-336-855-6363 Colfax NC ask if they have a dealer in your town


----------



## bklusa1 (May 18, 2018)

ehhh those stripes look a little wavy out there by the road......

j/k - awesome job! Looks amazing.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@O_Poole thanks!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@bklusa1 Yes they are.. Man I'm out of tune haven't mow in forever..


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks @ericgautier


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is one beautiful yard congrats @O_Poole


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@O_Poole man this is beautiful. I too have a ferris. Love that machine. I saw you post your lawn pics on the hyrbrix fb page. I'm assuming you like the product. What rate do you put it down? The bag says 1 50lb bag will cover 6,000sqft or so and gci turf says 1 bag 10,000sqft.


----------



## Abru (Sep 24, 2018)

That looks stunning! Beautiful house, too. How long does it take you to mow the entire lawn?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@CenlaLowell Thanks man..

@Budstl The old bags were 14-4-24 would cover 6,250 sqft at 1 lb of N to the 1,000sqft.. The New stuff 21-7-7 needs to cover 10,500 sqft to = 1 lb of N to the 1,000sqft.. The new stuff at 6,250 with be very heavy with 1.6 lbs of N to the that's to much of top growth.. @Budstl I also really like the Clarus Screamin green 16-2-3 for the summer months it gives great color!

@Abru Thanks I just mowed today just mowing no weed eating or blowing off 1.5 hours.. That's a 61" cut 32hp Ferris.. Last year I had 88,000 sqft I could mow it in 1 hour this year is 130,000 sqft


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

This was back in 2017.. At 60,000 sqft Now the whole place is in tall fescue 130,000 sqft.. Thanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzcw1wI65_0&t=27s


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Doing it again.. 3-24-18 It's needs some iron too much lime color for me..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dude. Add those pictures to your lawn journal already so you can win lotm and be done with it. Looks awesome.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@O_Poole is this your lawn journal? If so, want me to move it?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Holy mother of ....
Nice lawn journal!


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Beautiful looking lawn! Looking forward to the updates


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Man how I have missed this.. 4Th mow 3-26-2019


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life @Sfurunner13 Thanks!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

O_Poole said:


> Man how I have missed this.. 4Th mow 3-26-2019


Holy crap :shocked:


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> Man how I have missed this.. 4Th mow 3-26-2019


Love those Falcon TTTF 3 way blends!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@pennstater2005 Thanks Man!
@MassHole Yes Sir me too!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Same 4th mow 3-26-19 just with the Sun on it!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@O_Poole you are a fescue hero but you kinda make me wanna give up and find a new hobby!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

@O_Poole what's your instagram?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Butter I like that "fescue Hero".. Butter Never give up NEVER!

@kds @oleepoole I always tag #fescuefreak and now #fescuehero !! thanks to Butter!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

3-30-19


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@O_Poole 
I'm jealous! Beautiful work! What is your HOC?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@dfw_pilot Thanks!
@Chris LI thank you.. I mow at 4"


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Congrats on lawn of the month!!!

Where are you getting your seed?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@MassHole Thanks!

Seed is The Falcons Bend Falcon 3,4,5 .. Green Resource http://www.green-resource.com/locations/


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> @MassHole Thanks!
> 
> Seed is The Falcons Bend Falcon 3,4,5 .. Green Resource http://www.green-resource.com/locations/


Thanks! $123 for 50 lbs shipped! #ordered


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

@O_Poole Looks amazing! Im jealous youre on your 4th mow already! Also, what are the trees your have on the border of your lawn??


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@SPB903 Green Giant Thuja


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

@O_Poole Thank you.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

4-24-19


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> 4-24-19


Damn that looks awesome


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> > 4-24-19
> ...


Lol.. Thanks man! I need to get a few drone pictures of it..


----------



## supradude (Dec 20, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> Pete from GCI Turf, is that you? 😆
> 
> Looks great!


That was my first thought after I picked my jaw up off the floor. That is one insanely gorgeous looking lawn. Mad props :thumbup:


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@supradude Thanks.. man I should have said this Olee from ODP turf !! lol..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Just Messing AROOUND.. 5-16-2019


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

O_Poole said:


> Just Messing AROOUND.. 5-16-2019


Dude. :shock:


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

6-30-2019 Raising up sunken sprinkler heads..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

6-30-19 Heat and no rain Starting to kicking the non-irrigated field's grass!


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

wow and nice :thumbup: how longs it take you to mow that sod farm?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

86halibut said:


> wow and nice :thumbup: how longs it take you to mow that sod farm?


2 hours non stop mowing.. Ferris 61" cut IS3100


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Back at it 2020.. Tried killing more common Bermuda back in Aug


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks awesome! I could not imagine taking care of 136,000 sqft. Well done.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

kasberjr1 said:


> Looks awesome! I could not imagine taking care of 136,000 sqft. Well done.


It's a handful Thanks man!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

today's mow 5-2-2020


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

What happened to that large section on the right hand side of your house?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> What happened to that large section on the right hand side of your house?


Hard pan I subsoiled and filled it in.. It's time for seed


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to that large section on the right hand side of your house?
> ...


Cool!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

ProPeat 17-0-4 greens grade with Simple Lawn Solutions Mirco Booster app..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

6-27-2020


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Simply amazing. On that scale.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@pennstater2005 Thanks man!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Can't believe I haven't seen this journal before. Wow man you have my dream property. Great work!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks @ksturfguy

It's been a project for sure!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

11-17-2020 After Southern Seed's triple threat tttf seed.. Clarus starter fert 8-14-1


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

12-4-20 single-double-single cut Clarus SG 16-2-3 fert


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

12-3-2020 more single double singles


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Wow! Looks amazing, especially considering the square footage. Great work!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@WyGuy Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@O_Poole

Need a January photo for LOTM!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> 12-3-2020 more single double singles


Beautiful property


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@jimbeckel Thanks man! I'm looking forward to 2021 stripes!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> @O_Poole
> 
> Need a January photo for LOTM!


@Ware I don't any from this year yet... I do have pictures from Dec 2020..?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> @jimbeckel Thanks man! I'm looking forward to 2021 stripes!


How far are you from the Pinehurst Southern Pines area? We have land in the area that will become our retirement home in 5-6 years


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> > @jimbeckel Thanks man! I'm looking forward to 2021 stripes!
> ...


I'm in Salisbury NC 28146 north of Concord


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

This year is behind 3-21-21.. Lots of weeds


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

More of 3-21-21 rings.. Working with EarthWorks turf on that weak 13,000 sqft to the left


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

3-21-21 Single Double rings


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

4-11-21 That 13k spot is filling in nice.. Thanks to EarthWork turf 8-2-2 and heavy app of 3-3-3 at core plugged on 3-21-21


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

That 13k spot was seeded with Southern Seed triple threat blue tag tttf on Oct 6th 20202


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

About done with the single - doubles.. takes longer and more passes on the turf 4-11-21


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

One more project out front covering that BIG ROCK with dirt and going to seed with MVS tttf soon

Hope to grown grass on a rock??


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

How deep is the soil on top of the rock?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> How deep is the soil on top of the rock?


12" right now.. What you think


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

12 sounds good to me.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Your property is absolutely wild.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

ColeLawn said:


> Your property is absolutely wild.


Thanks man.. It's a project for sure


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Welp.....that should do it for the next LOTM!

Beautiful!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Welp.....that should do it for the next LOTM!
> 
> Beautiful!


Thanks MAN!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

4-18-21


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Beautiful house, and property. Amazing work! You must have a lot of free time, I can barely keep up with my 5000 sqft lawn lol.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

5-8-2021 Can't believe i'm saying this but we need rain


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

5-8-21


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm going to have to look into how you made that stripe pattern. It is impressive!


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Awesome. There is no way that doesn't take lotm this time.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I'm going to have to look into how you made that stripe pattern. It is impressive!


I made a short video.. need to load it on YT


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I'm going to have to look into how you made that stripe pattern. It is impressive!


I do believe it can only be done with a zero turn...


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Man we need some rain here in NC


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Jmoore3105 (May 5, 2021)

@O_poole this is just impressive.  Good job sir!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Awesome! Any ground level shots of this pattern? Would love to see what this looks like from the street.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Jmoore3105 said:


> @O_poole this is just impressive. Good job sir!


Thanks man


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

This is just remarkable. 
Good job @O_Poole


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Airbender said:


> This is just remarkable.
> Good job @O_Poole


Thanks!


----------



## TheLawnScrub (May 17, 2021)

Those stripes are awesome. Amazing job.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Looks great @O_Poole, always enjoyable to look through your journal.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

LOTM


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is art.

You and @Pete1313 are locks for LOTM every 12 months. Not even joking.


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Man your stripes are awesome!!! Way out of my league. Do you cut profesional?


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Also what brand of mower you doing this with?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

gravely G20 pro said:


> Man your stripes are awesome!!! Way out of my league. Do you cut profesional?


Thanks man!! No I'm just a DIY guy


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

gravely G20 pro said:


> Also what brand of mower you doing this with?


It's a older 2011 Ferris 61".. But i'm looking for a new mower


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

@O_Poole Hey bud, looking to do an overseed project this fall with the Falcon IV variant. Overall would you say you are happy with the cultivar you seeded ? Do you see any "cons" to it in your situation ?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> LOTM


LOTY


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> @O_Poole Hey bud, looking to do an overseed project this fall with the Falcon IV variant. Overall would you say you are happy with the cultivar you seeded ? Do you see any "cons" to it in your situation ?


Sorry just seen this.. I like the Falcons Great color!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Mondays mow 3-7-22 Trying a new stripe pattern


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

real nice man!

love to see some close up shots of your turf...I see your vids.....looks nice.....


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

That pattern looks quite awesome.

Man, you greened up quick already. Shady lot here Charlotte; only the dog spots are awake. Rest should revive this week with that 1.7" of rain last night and warmer temps, though.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

JERSEY said:


> real nice man!
> 
> love to see some close up shots of your turf...I see your vids.....looks nice.....


I'll take a few and post some


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

stevehollx said:


> That pattern looks quite awesome.
> 
> Man, you greened up quick already. Shady lot here Charlotte; only the dog spots are awake. Rest should revive this week with that 1.7" of rain last night and warmer temps, though.


I have been playing around with some molasses apps.. I think its working


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

you should be Very Proud of your work.

Outstanding.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

JERSEY said:


> you should be Very Proud of your work.
> 
> Outstanding.


Thank You!!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@O_Poole You've probably answered it before, but whats the dormant section with the trees by the driveway? You plan to mulch that area?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@ksturfguy Once I finish cutting out those rocks and get my equipment out of there I will edge and mulch that big bed..

I have lots of unfinished project around my place


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@JERSEY Took these yesterday for you..


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

good looking turf. very full. nice job.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

JERSEY said:


> good looking turf. very full. nice job.


Thanks man


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Love the new pattern. It seems flowing and smooth compared to before. More calming, less frantic.

What it is HOC? Looks great!!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Vtx531 said:


> Love the new pattern. It seems flowing and smooth compared to before. More calming, less frantic.
> 
> What it is HOC? Looks great!!


3.5" I plan to keep it shorter this year


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@O_Poole Your fescue looks outstanding as always!
If you don't mind me asking, what's the 411 on the molasses apps? Particularly how you are using it early season.
What kind of molasses? Rate? Frequency? Did you begin apps at a certain air temp? Soil temp? Thanks.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Blackstrap Molasses by Micro life fertilizer in TX.. Some guys use deer molasses from tractor supply

I'm running it at 6oz of Molasses with SLS 3oz soil hume to the 1K

started when soil temps were 45 ish planning to spray every 30-45 days..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

3-14-22 mow got a little poa aunna


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking good! Nice color and density.

I tried mollases. Cant say if it did much. Supposed to help on bug control too keep us posted on your results. i prefer the FAS.

Im lighting up here in nj ....nice weather. Snowed sat, but im pretty green.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

O_Poole said:


> Mondays mow 3-7-22 Trying a new stripe pattern


🔥 per usual! Looking good man!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

5-10-22 Double Doulbes


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

5-21-22 Double Diamonds..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

6-5-22 ZigZags This was a 3-1/4" Cut with tons of clippins killed the color


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

7-3-22 Double rings and showing stress very little rain this summer.. I have tried to water but this place is tough to keep watered.. But we are getting rain now as of today 3" and the Clarus Choice 7-2-12 is working it's color!!


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

great color

you do a great job there Olie. such a nice property you have created with the turf...and plants.

lawn of the Year!


----------

